
Someone's feeling optimistic: Sourceforge advertises migration tool in Homepage - fagnerbrack
https://twitter.com/jacobrothstein/status/1003880881562382336
======
sangaya
It's been a while since I visited them. Used to get popups and redirects. If
not pushing malware, was certainly pushing unwanted software. That ruined
their brand forever for me.

